# Asus P5LP-LE help! I need to update or unlock bios.



## Madblaster6 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok first these are my specs. 

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/g...1002_USEN#N308

Except I changed the RAM to 3 gigs
and changed the graphic card to Nvidia 8600 gt.
Also I have Vista Unlimited (Ok I had to search around and my uncle builds pc's he had it validated for real this time, HAPPY?)
I've bean searching to overclock these boards for hours and days. I finaly came along a modded bios witch wouldn't install on my comp. If anybody can make a modded bios for me I would be more than greatfull.
I shearched for every possible way to unlock my bios or overclock my prossesor.
So yesterday I disided to give up and do a crutial Update for the bios. It's crutial if you have Vista on it. Again I go the the website to get the update and it doesn't work. The download I mean it just hangs. I use Internet Download manager. If I try using the regular Ie download. It just downloads the image and says not a vilid win 32 program. Obviously meaning it didn't download.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/g...reg_R1002_USEN

So I went to another place to find the update. Downloaded it and It says I don't meat the minimum requirments! The minimum requirment are that you have Vista and run as an Administraitor. Don't give me the it's not validated crap. Vista is Vista. I have both and nothing! I've done a bios update before when I updated to 3.17.

So i'm basicaly screwed because my prossesor needs the crutial update for the bios for better performance on Vista. Also I can't overclock. So If anybody has any solutions please HELP!!


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

You should understand that most pre built computers like HP lock many of the portions of the bios that allow for overclocking. There is no way to unlock it, thus your overclocking will be severly limited if any at all. When you download a bios file its extension is typically XXXXX.ROM, it is not a valid win32 program, you need to follow the directions from HP on what to do with the file to update your bios (save it to floppy, cd etc) and use the appropriate program from HP to flash the bios. Once you have the updated version of the bios to run Vista you should therefore be able to go to Vista's update site and download what else you need.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

with all the upgrading did you include the power supply
in the bios see if you can disable the hp splash screen,on my lenovo laptop this brings up the bios you don't normally see


----------



## Madblaster6 (Aug 2, 2007)

twajetmech said:


> You should understand that most pre built computers like HP lock many of the portions of the bios that allow for overclocking. There is no way to unlock it, thus your overclocking will be severly limited if any at all. When you download a bios file its extension is typically XXXXX.ROM, it is not a valid win32 program, you need to follow the directions from HP on what to do with the file to update your bios (save it to floppy, cd etc) and use the appropriate program from HP to flash the bios. Once you have the updated version of the bios to run Vista you should therefore be able to go to Vista's update site and download what else you need.


No no you miss understood. First, My bios I doesn't need floppys to upgrade. My computer doesn't have an A:drive anyway. My bios are flashable. I have Vista. My problem is I can't upgrade my bios for some reason. The file that HP put up wont download. This is after I tried to unlock. I have all the approprieate programs. I've flashed my bios before. To flash all you need is that one file. but it won't download from their site. I found it somwhere else but that one won't work. All you need Is Vista to run the flash file.


----------



## Madblaster6 (Aug 2, 2007)

dai said:


> with all the upgrading did you include the power supply
> in the bios see if you can disable the hp splash screen,on my lenovo laptop this brings up the bios you don't normally see


I'm sorry can you be more clear? The power is what it is it's just there I never changed or anything. I've never pulled the prongs from it from 1 and 2 to 2 and 3. I heard you unlock it like that or something. Like a password thing. I'm good with computers but I don't realy mess with bios. Im not in that leagu yet. So I don't know how to disable the splash screen?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

brand name computers when you upgrade always check the power requirements required to run after the upgrade usually video cards and psu upgrades go hand in hand
look on the bios screen you do see and see if there is an option to disable the splash screen
if the splash screen is listed click on it and see if the option to enable disable comes up
i have never worked with hp so don't know
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=bph07110&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=&product=58659#N382


----------



## Madblaster6 (Aug 2, 2007)

dai said:


> brand name computers when you upgrade always check the power requirements required to run after the upgrade usually video cards and psu upgrades go hand in hand
> look on the bios screen you do see and see if there is an option to disable the splash screen
> if the splash screen is listed click on it and see if the option to enable disable comes up
> i have never worked with hp so don't know
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=bph07110&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=&product=58659#N382


No sorry I don't see the splash screen. I'm sorry for the misunderstanding but i'm not computer illiterate. i know how the bios work and how to change them. I just don't like messing with tham. Like for example: I know how to change the fan speed but don't know what's safe to set it to.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you look at the hp link i gave you it explains how to access it in there


----------



## Madblaster6 (Aug 2, 2007)

dai said:


> did you look at the hp link i gave you it explains how to access it in there


yea i didn't see anything about a splash screen in there. :4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

Entering the BIOS Setup utility
You may have difficulty accessing the BIOS Setup utility screen, because you must press a specific key (usually F1, or Esc) very quickly before the Windows screen appears. If you do not enter the BIOS Setup screen on your first try, repeat the following steps until you are successful. 
To open the BIOS Setup screen: 
Turn off the computer and wait about 5 seconds.
Turn on the computer.
When the first screen appears, press the F1 or F10 key on the keyboard. (You can press the key more than once.) The BIOS Setup Utility Main menu appears. NOTE: On certain Compaq Presario PCs (prior to 2002) press the F10 key at the logo screen to enter setup. 

Use the keyboard to navigate through the menus.


----------



## Madblaster6 (Aug 2, 2007)

dai said:


> Entering the BIOS Setup utility
> You may have difficulty accessing the BIOS Setup utility screen, because you must press a specific key (usually F1, or Esc) very quickly before the Windows screen appears. If you do not enter the BIOS Setup screen on your first try, repeat the following steps until you are successful.
> To open the BIOS Setup screen:
> Turn off the computer and wait about 5 seconds.
> ...


I got into the bios screen. But what I want to edit is grey. That's what i've bean saying. Also i don't see anything about a splash screen? Oh by the way thanks for fixing the post.ray:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

might be easier to replace it
http://esupport.com/forms/leads/bios_upgradeform3.cfm
http://scan.esupport.com/?r=36&CFID=12187979&CFTOKEN=10870562


----------



## Madblaster6 (Aug 2, 2007)

dai said:


> might be easier to replace it
> http://esupport.com/forms/leads/bios_upgradeform3.cfm
> http://scan.esupport.com/?r=36&CFID=12187979&CFTOKEN=10870562


If I do that I would have to replace a lot. Like my cable card. Mostly everything is intergrated. Thanks for trying, I mean sombody did have a modded bios but I gues It won't work on my PC becaus my bios is at the same version as his.


----------



## Madblaster6 (Aug 2, 2007)

If anybody has anyother suggestions please be free to help. I'm so despret i'm willing to donate.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you get a bios that is written for your computer,run the scan and see what they come up with


----------



## Madblaster6 (Aug 2, 2007)

dai said:


> you get a bios that is written for your computer,run the scan and see what they come up with


What scan? Sorry can you be more spucific and I realy Appriciate the help. If you mean by If when I donloaded bios for my computer. yes and no. Well hear how it is. hp doesn't give me updates on my pc anymore. But the Update for the bios was for my specific bios.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are you bothering to look at the links
http://scan.esupport.com/?r=36&CFID=12187979&CFTOKEN=10870562


----------



## Madblaster6 (Aug 2, 2007)

dai said:


> are you bothering to look at the links
> http://scan.esupport.com/?r=36&CFID=12187979&CFTOKEN=10870562


I'm sorry there wasn't a link. I'm doing the scan now...
BIOS Agent Scan Results:
Print

Computer name: MADBLASTER6-PC 
Your Ticket #: 31JWRGC 
BIOS Type: Unknown 
BIOS Date: April 20th 2006 
BIOS ID: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG 
BIOS OEM: Unknown 
Chipset: Unknown 
SuperIO: Unknown 
Manufacturer: HP-CPC - 42302e31 
Motherboard: Unknown 
OS: Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate 
Maximum Memory: UnknownMB 
Installed Memory: UnknownMB

Now what? I wait?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

fill the form in and see if they have a bios update
http://esupport.com/forms/leads/bios_upgradeform3.cfm


----------



## Madblaster6 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nope nothing they couldn't even find the 5.16 update. Nither can HP even though on their site they have it as Crutial for Vista.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

read this
http://forums.mydigitallife.info/showthread.php?t=209


----------



## Madblaster6 (Aug 2, 2007)

dai said:


> read this
> http://forums.mydigitallife.info/showthread.php?t=209


That was something else i actualy have slic. But can I ask something. My main goal is to overclock my prossesor. would reseting the bios password remove the grey areas allowing me to change prossesor speeds? 

Password removal at the bottom of the page.

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&objectID=c00590499


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i would not think so but i have been wrong before and will be again
try it


----------



## JTay (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi,



Madblaster6 said:


> Ok first these are my specs.
> 
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/g...1002_USEN#N308


Your link didn't work for me. Is this the machine your talking about HP Media Center m7250n Desktop PC?



Madblaster6 said:


> Except I changed the RAM to 3 gigs
> and changed the graphic card to Nvidia 8600 gt.


I hope you replaced the crappy stock PSU, right? 



Madblaster6 said:


> Also I have Vista Unlimited (Ok I had to search around and my uncle builds pc's he had it validated for real this time, HAPPY?)
> I've bean searching to overclock these boards for hours and days. I finaly came along a modded bios witch wouldn't install on my comp.


Did you get the modded bios from this forum on MyDigitalLife.com? If so, which one did you try and if not, where did you get the bios?



Madblaster6 said:


> I shearched for every possible way to unlock my bios or overclock my prossesor.


I've just started looking for solutions with my HP a1740N. Bear in mind that the board although made by ASUS for HP is proprietary. There could be hardware mods and configuration changes that make even modded bios dangerous to use. I've noticed a few others are also trying to unlock P5LP-LE MB. 



Madblaster6 said:


> So yesterday I disided to give up and do a crutial Update for the bios. It's crutial if you have Vista on it. Again I go the the website to get the update and it doesn't work. The download I mean it just hangs. I use Internet Download manager. If I try using the regular Ie download. It just downloads the image and says not a vilid win 32 program. Obviously meaning it didn't download.


If your talking about the P5LP-LE Motherboard BIOS Update for Vista, it will download except the file size is 0 bytes. I've notified HP about this. It could be that the link is broken or they pulled it. I did find the identical file name, date stamp, and file size for this latest bios on their site here:
Vista Bios Update for P5LP-LE. You don't need anything other than an ordinary browser to download it...just click the link.



Madblaster6 said:


> So I went to another place to find the update.


I'm curious, where else did you find it?



Madblaster6 said:


> So i'm basicaly screwed because my prossesor needs the crutial update for the bios for better performance on Vista.


Try the one indicated by the link I provided.


----------



## JTay (Aug 10, 2007)

dai said:


> with all the upgrading did you include the power supply...


That's the first thing I thought about when I read he added a 8600GT card. I plan on dumping the junky stock PSU which is only 250 or 300W and replacing it with Silverstone ST50EF or a Fortron Blue Storm. Then I'll think about a graphics card...right now leaning toward the Sapphire X1950XT which probably provides the best bang for the buck of any gc out there right now.


----------



## Madblaster6 (Aug 2, 2007)

OK Update. Im going to try the link Jtay gave me. Taday I got the 8800 gts graphic card. I got bord and felt like upgrading. Anyway I thought it would be like the 8600 gt. (plug and play, i mean) according to the support i needed a new power supply. So i ended up getting a 500w with a pci power plug so im going to try the update now! see if the power supply had anything to do with it. Also the modded bios i was talking about earlier wasn't the one i needed. That was for the p5lp-le that didn't have vista support (SLIC). I already have that. So i'm going to try this crutial update peace.


----------



## Madblaster6 (Aug 2, 2007)

I tried the Hp update Jtay. Still nothing. Also the minimal requirment are to have Windows Vista and Administration power, Witch I have. I get the message.

"your system doesn't meet the minimum requirments for this update. update has bean cancelled. (9996)"

So no it wasn't my power supply. Also guys remeber this isn't only for me I know a lot of poeple with the same problem. So try to keep that in mind.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the psu you updated to is well below the specs needed to run a 8800 card most are running quality 750's with this card
you may get away with something like this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817371001


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Run the vista upgrade advisor....http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/windowsvista/buyorupgrade/upgradeadvisor.mspx
You may also have hardware, software and drivers that are not compatible, hence your message "your system doesn't meet the minimum requirments for this update. update has bean cancelled. (9996)"


----------



## Madblaster6 (Aug 2, 2007)

dai said:


> the psu you updated to is well below the specs needed to run a 8800 card most are running quality 750's with this card
> you may get away with something like this
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817371001


I told you I already have a good power supply. I got a new 500w. I had 300w i belive. The 8800 is running perfectly. I actualy called the support for the card and they tole me i needed 2, 12 volt rails with at least 18.......yea that. So i'm not woried about my power. Some people were just saying maybe you need a better supply for the bios update. Wich didn't come to be true. I got a http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=23500.


----------



## Madblaster6 (Aug 2, 2007)

twajetmech said:


> Run the vista upgrade advisor....http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/windowsvista/buyorupgrade/upgradeadvisor.mspx
> You may also have hardware, software and drivers that are not compatible, hence your message "your system doesn't meet the minimum requirments for this update. update has bean cancelled. (9996)"


I already have vista. This is supposed to help with the bios update?...............

I ran it! it says everthing is peachy :grin: but the bios update still won't work!:4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the antec basiq is not a recommendes psu it runs @ 70% efficency 500w=350w actual


----------



## Madblaster6 (Aug 2, 2007)

dai said:


> the antec basiq is not a recommendes psu it runs @ 70% efficency 500w=350w actual


I'm realy not woried about that. Like I said it runs fine. I just need to find a way to update my bios to 5.16. I mean I updated to 3.17 fine it's just this won't work.lthumbsd


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Do you turn off your antivirus and firewall when attempting to flash along with any other programs that may be running in the sys tray


----------



## Madblaster6 (Aug 2, 2007)

Update: I'm reinstalling windows today. Just got a external hard drive to back up my files then i'll try to run the update again.


----------



## Madblaster6 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nothing still the 5.16 update tells me "your system doesn't meet the minimum requirments for this update. update has bean cancelled. (9996)"
with a fresh windows vista instalment. O and thanks to jtay the update now downloads from the hp site.


----------



## Madblaster6 (Aug 2, 2007)

OK guys you win im trying to get new mother board.

something on the likes of this. 

http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=P4M900M2-L&class=mb
if for some reson the link doesn't work here is the name. if you google it. it's the first link: msi p4m900m2-l 

now what is you opinion on this one? I know there are better ones but i need you opinion on this one. Also if it is overclockable by how much?
also compaired to my old one

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...9422&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN

am i missing anything that won't work on the new one? besides 2 ram slots. like i knowticed i have a blue wire coming out of the sidde of my mother board next to the ram right beside where the power plugs in. What is that? Is it important?

ok fine give me a suggestion on a good mobo under $150. But has to be extreamly good. But has to have 4 ddr2 slots and can be over prossesed to the extream. Also support everyhting i have (most important.) im also going to get a new intel prossesor so if it has pantuim d and intel core 2 duo compatibility that would be great.


----------



## Madblaster6 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok Asus P5lp-le owners I have Overclocked the board! With Months of reaserch I can at least get it to 3.1ghz. All you need is Clockgen. Google it. After you download it click pll setup and choose ICS 945123. then check off Ignore GSP/PCI. Then click Read clocks. You can now close that window. Then press Pll controle make sure the cpu clock is at 2800 or w/e you're running on. I pushed mine up to 3016.21 a little after that the pc locks up after moving the bar up click apply selection. Now close that window and click options Make sure both boxes are cheked off. This Actualy overclocks a little diffrently so you have let the program start on start up don't block it or it won't work after start up. Also make sure you don't go to high because of cooling, locking up, and underclocking.


----------



## SinOfSaul (Dec 6, 2007)

Madblaster6 said:


> After you download it click pll setup and choose ICS 945123.



Hi there! My first post. Do you mean ICS 954123 ?

Thanks for your effort, I will give this a go... I am a total noob at overclocking so I will take things slowly. I was dissapointed to find out that the HP bios was locked after I got the BFG 8800 OC GT.


----------



## Madblaster6 (Aug 2, 2007)

SinOfSaul said:


> Hi there! My first post. Do you mean ICS 954123 ?
> 
> Thanks for your effort, I will give this a go... I am a total noob at overclocking so I will take things slowly. I was dissapointed to find out that the HP bios was locked after I got the BFG 8800 OC GT.


You got a new PSU for the 8800 and a good cooling system right. And thanks for the correction.

"SUCCES!"(borat style)


----------



## SinOfSaul (Dec 6, 2007)

Madblaster6 said:


> You got a new PSU for the 8800 and a good cooling system right. And thanks for the correction.
> 
> "SUCCES!"(borat style)


I replaced the 300w PSU with a Corsair HX 520w that has a 120mm fan that moves much more air than the one it replaced however I have done nothing with the CPU cooling yet.


----------



## dead_elvis666 (Mar 10, 2008)

Madblaster6 said:


> Ok Asus P5lp-le owners I have Overclocked the board! With Months of reaserch I can at least get it to 3.1ghz. All you need is Clockgen. Google it. After you download it click pll setup and choose ICS 945123. then check off Ignore GSP/PCI. Then click Read clocks. You can now close that window. Then press Pll controle make sure the cpu clock is at 2800 or w/e you're running on. I pushed mine up to 3016.21 a little after that the pc locks up after moving the bar up click apply selection. Now close that window and click options Make sure both boxes are cheked off. This Actualy overclocks a little diffrently so you have let the program start on start up don't block it or it won't work after start up. Also make sure you don't go to high because of cooling, locking up, and underclocking.


Hey there, good effort with all the research.

I followed your steps for Clockgen above but when i click apply selection my computer freezes.

I'm using;

Asus P5LP-LE mobo

and

PentiumD 920 (P) DC 2.8 GH - 800 MHz front side bus - Socket 775

with 3GB of RAM.

CPU-Z says the CPU is running @ 2400.8 MHz and this is verified on the clocks window in Clockgen.

Tried sticking it up to 2750 but it just hung.

Any advice/help is appreciated.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

dead_elvis666
please start your own threads for your own problems


----------

